# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  học khắc 3d

## dinhtu1993

e muốn học khắc 3d ở hà nội sử dụng phần mềm chạy máy là ns studio

----------


## Minh Hải

> e muốn học khắc 3d ở hà nội sử dụng phần mềm chạy máy là ns studio


LẬP TRÌNH = jd pAINT , RỒI suất file chạy bt . có j liên hệ a dạy cho

----------


## baont365

> LẬP TRÌNH = jd pAINT , RỒI suất file chạy bt . có j liên hệ a dạy cho


Bác có sách file pdf hướng dẫn không ạ, cho em xin với.

----------

